# Child 11(1)B(iv) Visa Applied Under CSV but have now PR



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Hi legalMan/All:-

Need guidance.

I was having Critical Skills Visa and last year we have a new born in our family. He was born in RSA and we had applied for TRV under 11(1)B(iv) visa for him in Jan, 2016 in VFS Randburg.

Before our child was born I had also applied for PR under 27(b) in parallel in July,2015.

Now, in Feb,2016 i got my PR. It has been more than 2 month now and his /son's status on VFS still show that application send for adjudication to HA on 27th Jan 2016.

I am not sure if there is problem since now i have got PR and should need to wait for his outcome or apply new application under Relatives permit on the basis of my PR status.

Please guide or help me.

Appreciate ..

Sirat


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

sirat said:


> Hi legalMan/All:-
> 
> Need guidance.
> 
> ...


Hi Sirat

I'm not sure what other answer you are looking for because I was in the same situation and responded to your earlier questions. You need to wait for the outcome of your son's visa and then apply for PR for him once you get that.
Should his visitor visa near its expiration before his PR is out then you apply for a change of status to relative visa. I hope that clears things up for you.
You've only waited 2 months, far from panic period


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Bwixie said:


> Hi Sirat
> 
> I'm not sure what other answer you are looking for because I was in the same situation and responded to your earlier questions. You need to wait for the outcome of your son's visa and then apply for PR for him once you get that.
> Should his visitor visa near its expiration before his PR is out then you apply for a change of status to relative visa. I hope that clears things up for you.
> You've only waited 2 months, far from panic period


On the one hand, this is correct, but on the other hand, to speed things up, you could apply for PR now and it will only be looked at much later once the TRP has been issued. That's a trick we use...


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> On the one hand, this is correct, but on the other hand, to speed things up, you could apply for PR now and it will only be looked at much later once the TRP has been issued. That's a trick we use...


Thanks LegalMan...

Did you meant i could apply one more separate applications at the same time while waiting for the pending Visa...?

Thanks
sirat


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sirat said:


> Thanks LegalMan...
> 
> Did you meant i could apply one more separate applications at the same time while waiting for the pending Visa...?
> 
> ...


I mean one separate PR application, which technically is "naughty", but it will only be adjudicated long after the temporary residence visa.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> I mean one separate PR application, which technically is "naughty", but it will only be adjudicated long after the temporary residence visa.


Thanks LegalMan..Collected the Outcome from VFS to day. Funny thing is that rather than mentioning "To Accompany Parents on Valid Visa", they just mentioned " To Accompany Father on Valid Visa".

Hope its not a problem when my wife travel alone in case.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

sirat said:


> Thanks LegalMan..Collected the Outcome from VFS to day. Funny thing is that rather than mentioning "To Accompany Parents on Valid Visa", they just mentioned " To Accompany Father on Valid Visa".
> 
> Hope its not a problem when my wife travel alone in case.


woooow!! congratulations Sirat!! So glad your son's Visa is out. This gives me hope maybe my Husband's Visa could also come out soon seeing that we have been waiting for 3 months now.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Fortune07 said:


> woooow!! congratulations Sirat!! So glad your son's Visa is out. This gives me hope maybe my Husband's Visa could also come out soon seeing that we have been waiting for 3 months now.


Hi Fortune07:-


you can start to email these person on DHA, '[email protected]' and ''[email protected]''. Both of them replied to me.

As soon i got response my application was processed in week.

Also you can contact DHA Twitter and seems to be very active in response.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

sirat said:


> Hi Fortune07:-
> 
> 
> you can start to email these person on DHA, '[email protected]' and ''[email protected]''. Both of them replied to me.
> ...


Thanks a million Sirat. As i was reading through the threads on this forum i saw that Phindiwe was mentioned a couple of times how he helped out so i decided to send him an email; that was yesterday. So i will just email Nobuhle now and then resend an email to Phindiwe and see how it goes. 
Thanks once again!!


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> Thanks a million Sirat. As i was reading through the threads on this forum i saw that Phindiwe was mentioned a couple of times how he helped out so i decided to send him an email; that was yesterday. So i will just email Nobuhle now and then resend an email to Phindiwe and see how it goes.
> Thanks once again!!


So i wrote to Nobuhle who forwarded my mail to 3 others, one of them was [email protected]. i also tweeted and was given this same address.
i have written to him and he says they still working on the application and will inform me in due course....i wonder why they avoid giving time frames. hahaha Well i think it is a bit relieving that they reply promptly.
Anyway fingers crossed, thanks very much Sirat for the insights.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

sirat said:


> Thanks LegalMan..Collected the Outcome from VFS to day. Funny thing is that rather than mentioning "To Accompany Parents on Valid Visa", they just mentioned " To Accompany Father on Valid Visa".
> 
> Hope its not a problem when my wife travel alone in case.


That will not be a problem as long as your wife adheres to the immigration requirements for traveling with a minor i.e. unabridged birth certificate of the child, certified ID/Passport copy of the other parent together with an affidavit of consent from the other parent.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sirat said:


> Thanks LegalMan..Collected the Outcome from VFS to day. Funny thing is that rather than mentioning "To Accompany Parents on Valid Visa", they just mentioned " To Accompany Father on Valid Visa".
> 
> Hope its not a problem when my wife travel alone in case.


Nothing strange - the visa is linked to you, the father, and not your wife.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Bwixie said:


> That will not be a problem as long as your wife adheres to the immigration requirements for traveling with a minor i.e. unabridged birth certificate of the child, certified ID/Passport copy of the other parent together with an affidavit of consent from the other parent.


Thanks Bwixie ..appreciate..!!!


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Nothing strange - the visa is linked to you, the father, and not your wife.


thanks LegalMan for help & guidance


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Bwixie said:


> Hi Sirat
> 
> I'm not sure what other answer you are looking for because I was in the same situation and responded to your earlier questions. You need to wait for the outcome of your son's visa and then apply for PR for him once you get that.
> Should his visitor visa near its expiration before his PR is out then you apply for a change of status to relative visa. I hope that clears things up for you.
> You've only waited 2 months, far from panic period


Hello Bwixie or anyone,

Can someone tell me when this DNA requirement for a relatives visa applies? It is written under the list of documents that

Proof of kinship, within the second step, between the applicant and the citizen or permanent resident in the form of-
a.	An unabridged birth certificate; and
b.	Where necessary, paternity test results

Now someone told me if I have to apply for a relative's visa for my son bearing my husband's surname, I will be asked for a DNA test to proof paternity.

The thing is i didn't change my surname after marriage (things work differently with dis surname change after marriage in my ctry). Nevertheless, We have a marriage cert, an unabridged birth certificate for my son wh bears our names as his parents, will this not suffice?

Anoda question is how soon shld one apply for a visa for a child after Birth? Mine is one yr old already and I am planning to go apply for a visa next month. Hopefully they won't be complications.

Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------

